# 502, 504 CODES



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been getting 502 and 504 codes since about 10:30 my time, lasting for about 45 minutes.....so far.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

Working fine for me all morning on this end (both on ipad PC)


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

Couldn't do a thing during that brief period and now it's lightning fast.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2015)

I have been on line all day long. No problems so far. Check if your Firefox is updated. My current one is of 36.0.4. Also check its plugins. But it is possible the server soft was updated as well.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

Just had 502 codes for 15 minutes, starting at 1300 my time. I'm thinking it could be the server updating. My end is good, Firefox updated yesterday.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2015)

Seems the site went down as a whole as well. Just keep an eye on it and hopefully it will all sort itself out...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2015)

I can't see anything wrong in the ACP. Possible it could have been the server issue. As I had said I was on line for all day long today and there was no problem until 20 minutes back.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

Had this for about 5 minutes, 1645 my time....







...I'm thinking the server is updating?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2015)

Perhaps it is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, something is going on. Took me 3 tries to get on today around noon MDT. Chrome Version 41.0.2272.101 m.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2015)

I did have some troubles this morning...I didn't get any errors, however.

The server just didn't exist.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm on line here for most of the day. But no problems so far.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2015)

Wurger said:


> I'm on line here for most of the day.* But no problems so far.*


Oh great...you just jinxed the server by saying that!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 23, 2015)

Had the same thing as I posted in Post #8 at the same time Andy posted his problems. Maybe a North American thang.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Oh great...you just jinxed the server by saying that!



Nope. Not by saying that. However I have had to use Polish words.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2015)

Not had any issues here today...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2015)

502 and 504 errors are server errors, so would have nothing to do with your browser. I noticed the forum uses nginx as webserver/proxy, which I have been using many times as well. Nginx has the habit of throwing 502 and later 504 errors when (re)starting. I'm gussing it was a server update or reboot.


----------

